# The BIG LIST of all Old Wives tales on baby gender!



## BabyRayback

Well I went through and did all my predictions, now its time for yours! :happydance:

*Old Wives Tale #1: Heart Rate* 
If the babys heart rate is above 140 bpm, it is said that the baby will be a girl. If it is under 140 bpm, then it will be a boy. (First time we heard the babies heartbeat it was at 144 bpm) *Prediction outcome: GIRL*

*Old Wives Tale #2: Shape of Belly*
If you are carrying high with a big, round belly, you are having a girl. If you are carrying low with a smaller belly that sticks straight out, its a boy. (I seem to definitely be BIG AND ROUND lol) *Prediction outcome: GIRL*

*Old Wives Tale #3: Ring Test*
Using a string, hang your wedding ring over your pregnant belly. You are having a girl if the ring swings back and forth and its a boy if it swings in a circle. (I think this test is rigged... steven made sure the ring would swing back and forth I swear) *Prediction outcome: INCONCLUSIVE*

*Old Wives Tale #4: Acne*
If you have acne while pregnant, its a girl. Its thought that acne during pregnancy is caused by the extra hormones. *Prediction outcome: BOY*

*Old Wives Tale #5: Cravings*
People believe that if you are craving salty foods while pregnant, you can count on having a boy. If you crave sweets, fruit, and orange juice, you are having a little girl. (definitely been eating the fruits and sweets. Just about the only thing I WILL eat!) *Prediction outcome: GIRL*

*Old Wives Tale #6: Skin under Left Eye*
The eye test is when a V or branches appear when you pull down the skin under your left eye. If you see a V or branches in the white part, youre having a girl. I have a V, so one more point for a girl. (I've got a big V under there, though I question who came up with this one... kinda odd) *Prediction outcome: GIRL*

*Old Wives Tale #7: Time of Conception*
The person that is most aggressive in bed at the time of conception is the opposite of what the baby will be. (Ummmm... this is a little confusing depending on your definition of aggressive ;) *Prediction outcome: INCONCLUSIVE*

*Old Wives Tale #8: Legs*
If your legs get really big, youre having a boy. If your legs stay in shape and lean, its a girl. I think its too early for me to tell on this one. (Well, as far as I know I'm only gaining in the torso, legs seem to be the same) *Prediction outcome: GIRL*

*Old Wives Tale #9: Moodiness and a Little Pecker (this one is odd, but funny)*
If you are really moody, you are having a girl since you have another extra girl hormones in you. Your pregnancy will make you smile and be more happy if you are having a boy because theres a little penis inside you. (Well... I'm just gonna give my prediction as I'm sure most of you know how I'm feeling these days) *Prediction outcome: GIRL*

*Old Wives Tale #10: Chinese Gender Chart*
The Chinese Gender Chart claims to have an accuracy rate of over 90%. It is based on how old the mother is at conception and the month that she conceived. *Prediction outcome: BOY*

*Old Wives Tale #11: Moms Beauty*
Basically you are having a girl if your beauty disappears during pregnancy. It is said that the girl steals the mothers beauty. If you think that pregnancy has never made you look more beautiful, a little boy it is. (well... this is bias as my only comparison are friends and family and they lie I'm sure saying I look beautiful... liars lol. but in my opinion, I have definitely looked better!) *Prediction outcome: GIRL*

*Old Wives Tale #12: Dream of Sex of Baby*
If you have dreams that you are having a boy, you will have a girl. If you dream about having a girl, it will be a boy. Dreams show the opposite of what you are having. (I've only had dreams of it being a boy, even before I ever got pregnant) *Prediction outcome: GIRL*

*Old Wives Tale #13: Clumsy vs. Graceful*
If the pregnant woman is graceful throughout her pregnancy, shes having a girl. If she becomes clumsy, shes having a boy. (I'm pretty clumsy, have yet to fall but I'm running into things all the time) *Prediction outcome: BOY*

*Old Wives Tale #14: Side You Most Rest On*
If a pregnant woman prefers to lay on her left side, shes having a boy. If she prefers resting on her right side, shes having a girl. *Prediction outcome: GIRL*

*Old Wives Tale #15: Dads Weight Gain*
If the dad-to-be gains weight while you are pregnant, its a girl. If he doesnt gain weight, youre having a boy. *Prediction outcome: BOY*

*Old Wives Tale #16: Breast Test*
If a pregnant womans left breast is larger than the right breast, shes having a girl. If the right breast is larger, its a boy. (I can't tell if one is bigger than the other and neither can steven) *Prediction outcome: INCONCLUSIVE*

*Old Wives Tale #17: What Do You Think?*
71% of the time, the mom-to-be knows what she is having. *Prediction outcome: GIRL *

*Old Wives Tale #18: Morning Sickness*
If you had a smooth pregnancy with no morning sickness, its a boy. If you were sick or felt really nauseous during your pregnancy, count on a girl. (Oh yea, I've been sick. it sucks.) *Prediction outcome: GIRL*

*Old Wives Tale #19: Areolae*
If your areolae (the part around your nips) have darkened, its a boy. If they haven't, its a girl. *Prediction outcome: BOY*

*Old Wives Tale #20: Protein*
When a pregnant woman craves meat and cheese, count on a boy. (I do like cheese still, and with meat I've found I only want red meat, though I'm not getting much) *Prediction outcome: BOY*

*Old Wives Tale #21: Feet*
Are your feet colder now that you are pregnant? If so, you just might be having a boy. If your feet have stayed the same before pregnancy and during, youre having a little girl. *Prediction outcome: GIRL*

*Old Wives Tale #22: Headaches*
If you are having headaches, you might be carrying a boy. *Prediction outcome: BOY*

*Old Wives Tale #23: Baby Names*
It is said that when you can only think of specific names for a boy or a girl, you will have that particularly baby. (steven and I can only solidly agree on our girls name, we're still back and forth about the boys name) *Prediction outcome: GIRL*

*Old Wives Tale #24: Urine*
What color is your pee? If it is bright yellow, you will have a little boy. If your urine is a dull yellow, plan on a girl. *Prediction outcome: GIRL*

*TOTAL GIRL: 14
TOTAL BOY: 7
TOTAL INCONCLUSIVE: 3*

Old Wives tales gotten at- https://www.hisboyscanswim.com/658/list-of-51-pregnancy-old-wives-tales-your-babys-sex-revealed


----------



## buddabun

Oooh brilliant! Mine were 
*Total Girl - 9
Total Boy - 11
Inconclusive - 4*

I don't believe any of them but it's fun playing about !


----------



## mommyof3co

Mine were almost all girl!!! Hope it's right


----------



## CMarie

This was cute :flower:
Inconclusive - 4
Boy - 9
Girl - 11


----------



## MizzDeeDee

I think I got mostly girl.... which is cool if it's true. I guess I'll find out here shortly. :)


----------



## happybeany

Total girl: 11
Total boy: 11
Total inconclusive: 2

OMG how frustrating :haha: I had a gender scan which said boy, then had a scan at the hospital where they couldn't decide what gender baby is... I don't know what to believe :D xxx


----------



## ttcfirstbb

*Boy=9
Girl=8
Inconclusive=7*

I will have my gender ultrasound in 4 days will update then!


----------



## confused87com

Mine mostly came out as girls but he is definately all boy! I never believed them, but was told by many...it must be a girl! lol


----------



## babesx3

ooo thanks ..that was fun!!!
mines mostly boy!! :thumbup:


----------



## BaybeeMama

Girl-16
Boy-6
Inconclusive-2
Ultrasound determined a girl


----------



## charlotteb24

Some i've never even heard of before :) but most of mine showed a girl! though im pretty bsure the gender scan will tell me different on friday LOL!


----------



## qpaulina42

Girl = 11
Boy = 7
Inconclusive = 6

hmmmm


----------



## BabyRayback

OOOOOOO!!!! I'm so glad everyone had fun!! :D I totally giggled the first time I read some of these, they're pretty funny, and there were more that I didn't do, like the drano test, If I had drano I woulda done it. lol I'll have to see if someone has some. lol


----------



## Tor

This was fun, mine was:

BOY - 10
GIRL - 7
INCONCLUSIVE - 7

I got lots of inconclusives because they either didn't apply at all or both applied :)

Oooo I'm defo having a boy!


----------



## Jess812

TOTAL GIRL: 6
TOTAL BOY: 14
TOTAL INCONCLUSIVE: 4

An im expecting a :baby: boy :blue:


----------



## LHill2010

Boy- 17
Girl- 6
Inconclusive- 1

Well, I'm having a boy.. so the majority proved true for me, but it's just for fun b/c it's not always true! :)


----------



## littleblonde

girl 12 boy 5 inconclusive 3 but for kacey i got 12 boy and 5 for a girl. Must be having quite the oppisite


----------



## BabyRayback

LHill2010 said:


> Boy- 17
> Girl- 6
> Inconclusive- 1
> 
> Well, I'm having a boy.. so the majority proved true for me, but it's just for fun b/c it's not always true! :)

Well with all these lovely pregnancy symptoms we gotta try and find some fun it until the baby comes! :winkwink: lol


----------



## Persephone

I got 23 for girl and 1 for boy. The 1 boy was the "mother's intuition" one :lol:

How bizarre!


----------



## CeeCee2010

TOTAL GIRL: 13
TOTAL BOY: 6
TOTAL INCONCLUSIVE: 4

Lol I still think I'm having a pink bundle of fluff though! Lol I'll probably be wrong now! I don't mind either way though so it's all good :) Good fun trying this though!


----------



## ttc3

that was fun!!

Mine came out:

Boy - 13
Girl - 5
Inconclusive - 2

I am having a scan tomorrow so I will see if these are right!


----------



## ttcEmiy

OMG my said it was going to be a girl, but I am confirmed a boy. . . .


----------



## K8R78

Thats was great fun, mine came out as:

G - 15
B - 3
Inc - 2

So I guess bubs is a girl  

Had my 20 weeks and and asked not to know what sex the baby is so will have to wait until May now  Happy with either though!


----------



## jojosmami

Well according to these 

BOY: 13
Girl: 8
Inc : 3

I'm almost positive its a boy. But what's so funny is most of the ones that were for girl I had with my son and I'm having them now and some of the boys tales I had with my Daughter! Can't wait to find out in Feb!


----------



## LittleSpy

Fun!
Boy: 13
Girl: 11
That's pretty close to an even split. I felt very boy at first and then very girl and now just very confused. :dohh: Most people around me are guessing boy. I'm still feeling more girl.

My sex determ. u/s is 1/24 so hopefully we'll find out then. :happydance:


----------



## My bump

Boy = 13
Girl = 6
Inconclusive = 4

Find out in 10 days!!! x


----------



## lilly77

Girl - 16
Boy- 5
Inconclusive - 3

Will find out tomorrow if right!!!!


----------



## BabyRayback

LittleSpy said:


> Fun!
> Boy: 13
> Girl: 11
> That's pretty close to an even split. I felt very boy at first and then very girl and now just very confused. :dohh: Most people around me are guessing boy. I'm still feeling more girl.
> 
> My sex determ. u/s is 1/24 so hopefully we'll find out then. :happydance:

My ultrasound is the same day as yours to find out!! :D I'm very confused too... I've felt girl from day one and want a girl and mostly everyone is saying girl, but than theres a few others that are solid boy and they have never been wrong on their guess... :wacko: I'm so nervous! The 24th can't come fast enough!!


----------



## Mother of 4

14 boy
8 girl
2 inconclusive

I'll find out tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

*TOTAL GIRL: 12*
*TOTAL BOY: 5*
*TOTAL INCONCLUSIVE: 7*

baby is deciding it's keeping it a secret, as much as i want to know, i might only know in may!


----------



## RiRi

i come out mostly boy answers stayin team yellow so only birth will tell :)


----------



## Mother of 4

Mother of 4 said:


> 14 boy
> 8 girl
> 2 inconclusive
> 
> I'll find out tomorrow :happydance:

*UPDATE* We are team :pink: :)


----------



## BabyRaff

14 Boy
7 Girl 
3 Inconclusive 
Haha cool :) lets see if those old wives are right lol


----------



## LittleSpy

LittleSpy said:


> Fun!
> Boy: 13
> Girl: 11
> That's pretty close to an even split. I felt very boy at first and then very girl and now just very confused. :dohh: Most people around me are guessing boy. I'm still feeling more girl.
> 
> My sex determ. u/s is 1/24 so hopefully we'll find out then. :happydance:

I was pretty evenly split but we ended up being :pink: :thumbup:


----------



## Bebe1

Boy: 12
Girl: 8
Inconclusive: 4

Scan said boy :)


----------



## BabyRayback

My scan was today and We are TEAM PINK!! :D


----------



## Kitten

I did it for my last pregnancy because I can't think off the top of my head about the stuff for this one, lol, and pretty much every answer was girl but I had a boy.


----------



## camerashy

nearly all mine pointed to a girl...........so right for me ;)


----------



## nkbapbt

Most of mine where GIRL. I also did the cabbage test, and once it was boy and three other times with FMU it was GIRL!


----------



## Karla Malin

totally fun and all but I really wouldnt bank on the results of any of them. I tried this DNA test for baby gender with maternal urine https://www.prenatalpaternitytest.com/baby-gender-testing-boy-girl/ and the result was correct. I very much doubt these "old wives's tales" will ever die out however, they are just too popular and let's face it, most of us moms actually prefer not knowing for definite the sex of the baby so these at home tests always leave a doubt lingering :)


----------



## christin8229

This is good 

Inc = 4
Boy = 17
Girl = 3

I have all the 'signs' of a boy, so it'll probably be a girl!

Still fun to do though


----------



## I Love Lucy

Girl = 17
Boy = 4
Inconclusive = 4

I'm having a boy so most of the old wives tales were wrong for me so I definitely wouldn't put much stock in them being right. The only ones I have found to be true are the cravings and headaches meaning I'm having a boy.


----------



## SpotlessMind

Love this!
*Total Girl - 14
Total Boy - 5
Inconclusive - 5*



:happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

boy 11
girl 8

i am actaully having a boy.


----------



## ispeakinsongs

they were all right for me, we are team pink :D


----------



## charbaby

Mine was mainly girl :/ Hope its wrong for me! x


----------



## nearlythere38

Nearly all right for me, signs pointed to pink and its a girl


----------



## ProudMommie6

*TOTAL GIRL: 6*
*TOTAL BOY: 16
TOTAL INCONCLUSIVE: 2*

Oh, jeesh. I'm really hoping for a boy! I find out in two days! :happydance:


----------



## Mellie1988

11 Girl 

8 Boy 

4 Inconclusive


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Hmmm interesting. Only got 5 boy but scan says boy. Some of these I've heard the other way round before. Oh well it was fun.


----------



## Ready4BabyOne

Total girl: 12
Total boy: 9
Total inconclusive: 3


----------



## SpotlessMind

Wanted to update, just had my gender scan so thought some may be interested in what was correct and what was not! I'm having a baby girl :cloud9:

*Old Wives Tale #1: Heart Rate* 
If the babys heart rate is above 140 bpm, it is said that the baby will be a girl. If it is under 140 bpm, then it will be a boy. :pink: - Correct!

*Old Wives Tale #2: Shape of Belly*
If you are carrying high with a big, round belly, you are having a girl. If you are carrying low with a smaller belly that sticks straight out, its a boy. *Inconclusive - no bump yet*

*Old Wives Tale #3: Ring Test*
Using a string, hang your wedding ring over your pregnant belly. You are having a girl if the ring swings back and forth and its a boy if it swings in a circle. :pink: - Correct!

*Old Wives Tale #4: Acne*
If you have acne while pregnant, its a girl. Its thought that acne during pregnancy is caused by the extra hormones. :blue: Incorrect!

*Old Wives Tale #5: Cravings*
People believe that if you are craving salty foods while pregnant, you can count on having a boy. If you crave sweets, fruit, and orange juice, you are having a little girl. :pink: - Correct!

*Old Wives Tale #6: Skin under Left Eye*
The eye test is when a V or branches appear when you pull down the skin under your left eye. If you see a V or branches in the white part, youre having a girl. I have a V, so one more point for a girl. *Inconclusive - I don't get this one lol*

*Old Wives Tale #7: Time of Conception*
The person that is most aggressive in bed at the time of conception is the opposite of what the baby will be. *Inconclusive - Don't know when I conceived*

*Old Wives Tale #8: Legs*
If your legs get really big, youre having a boy. If your legs stay in shape and lean, its a girl. :pink: - Correct!

*Old Wives Tale #9: Moodiness and a Little Pecker (this one is odd, but funny)*
If you are really moody, you are having a girl since you have another extra girl hormones in you. Your pregnancy will make you smile and be more happy if you are having a boy because theres a little penis inside you. :pink: - Correct!

*Old Wives Tale #10: Chinese Gender Chart*
The Chinese Gender Chart claims to have an accuracy rate of over 90%. It is based on how old the mother is at conception and the month that she conceived. :blue: - Incorrect!

*Old Wives Tale #11: Moms Beauty*
Basically you are having a girl if your beauty disappears during pregnancy. It is said that the girl steals the mothers beauty. If you think that pregnancy has never made you look more beautiful, a little boy it is. *Inconclusive - I don't feel I look any different*

*Old Wives Tale #12: Dream of Sex of Baby*
If you have dreams that you are having a boy, you will have a girl. If you dream about having a girl, it will be a boy. Dreams show the opposite of what you are having. *Inconclusive - No dreams of sex*

*Old Wives Tale #13: Clumsy vs. Graceful*
If the pregnant woman is graceful throughout her pregnancy, shes having a girl. If she becomes clumsy, shes having a boy. :pink: (I'm usually really clumsy, but haven't fallen as much recently) - Correct!

*Old Wives Tale #14: Side You Most Rest On*
If a pregnant woman prefers to lay on her left side, shes having a boy. If she prefers resting on her right side, shes having a girl. :pink: - Correct! (Though I've ALWAYS preferred my right side, so I don't know if this counts but whatever lol)

*Old Wives Tale #15: Dads Weight Gain*
If the dad-to-be gains weight while you are pregnant, its a girl. If he doesnt gain weight, youre having a boy. :blue: - Incorrect!

*Old Wives Tale #16: Breast Test*
If a pregnant womans left breast is larger than the right breast, shes having a girl. If the right breast is larger, its a boy. :blue: - Incorrect!

*Old Wives Tale #17: What Do You Think?*
71% of the time, the mom-to-be knows what she is having. :pink: - Correct!

*Old Wives Tale #18: Morning Sickness*
If you had a smooth pregnancy with no morning sickness, its a boy. If you were sick or felt really nauseous during your pregnancy, count on a girl. :pink: - Correct!

*Old Wives Tale #19: Areolae*
If your areolae (the part around your nips) have darkened, its a boy. If they haven't, its a girl. :pink: - Correct!

*Old Wives Tale #20: Protein*
When a pregnant woman craves meat and cheese, count on a boy. :pink: - Correct!

*Old Wives Tale #21: Feet*
Are your feet colder now that you are pregnant? If so, you just might be having a boy. If your feet have stayed the same before pregnancy and during, youre having a little girl. :pink: - Correct!

*Old Wives Tale #22: Headaches*
If you are having headaches, you might be carrying a boy. :pink: - Correct!

*Old Wives Tale #23: Baby Names*
It is said that when you can only think of specific names for a boy or a girl, you will have that particularly baby. :pink: - Correct!

*Old Wives Tale #24: Urine*
What color is your pee? If it is bright yellow, you will have a little boy. If your urine is a dull yellow, plan on a girl. :pink: Correct!

*TOTAL GIRL: 15
TOTAL BOY: 4
TOTAL INCONCLUSIVE: 5*

It's definitely interesting to see that my majority was correct :O)


----------



## Laschai

Since this thread hasn't been active since 2012, let's bring it back!!!!


----------



## amanda111308

Girl: 20
Boy: 4
Inconclusive: 0

Wow I never realized how girly my yellow bump is!! Hahaha we shall see in about 2 months!!


----------



## atx614

Girl: 5
Boy: 13
Inconclusive: 6

We will see! 4 weeks till we find out!


----------



## Laschai

this would be great for a gender reveal - to show what wives tales say about what you're having before you tell everyone at the end


----------



## InformedMomma

19 girl :pink:
3 inconclusive :yellow:
2 boy :blue:


----------



## InformedMomma

They were mostly all pointing towards boy with my son , only had 3 girl with him so it'll be funny to see if it's right this time around!


----------



## Lionheart03

Bringing this back! 17 right and I'm having a girl!


----------



## atx614

I didn't update, but mine was correct for sure! Deffo having a boy!


----------



## calliebaby

17 Girl
3 Boy
3 inconclusive

We are team yellow


----------



## amanda111308

Update! It was a boy! Now expecting baby number 3!!


----------

